# Sick Puppy on Our Hands



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Really needing some advice. Yesterday, Nino got sick. It started with diarrhea outside and grew from that. He spit up (no actual vomit, just regurgitated food) and then had a bad bout of diarrhea, which dirtied our sofa, our rug, his blanket, one of his beds, and one of his crates. It was everywhere. However, after that, things seemed to be ok. He was still having incredibly runny stool, but he was asking to go out every time he had to go and it wasn't as frequent.

Well, this morning I was woken up an hour or two before he would usually wake someone up crying quite loudly. I got up, and his crate pad, which was under a dirty towel, was covered in poop. I let him outside, and he pooped about 4 times, crying as he did so for the latter 2. He also regurgitated again twice...the fact that he still has something in his stomach floors me.

Poor guy is now in a wire crate on nothing but a cheap dish towel with a hole in it. He will probably stay their all day with a few trios inside. I am trying my best to keep him hydrated, and initially offered him some pumpkin, though I'm now just letting him fast a bit because he wouldn't eat it and it no longer seems like a job for pumpkin. We are trying to get him into the vet, but we have no clue how long that could take, and I really don't want to bring him to an emergency clinic if I can avoid it. He doesn't seem to be feeling any discomfort whatsoever (still wants to play, sleeping alright, etc) and he tried to eat some kibble we had out for Mario. I'm thinking he just got into something. Is there anything we can do while waiting for a vet appointment to help him out?


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Ugh. I'm so sorry. I can't believe there's another sick puppy!

I'm a bit of an anxiety bunny, and I always error on the side of getting to the vet asap since we can only really guess what's going on. Fortunately, my dogs have never yet had more than a wee bout of diarrhea, and the cause of getting into the cat poop or food has been obvious. My cat, on the other hand, has given me quite a few scares, and we've ended up at the vet at least six times just to be checked out. Though the symptoms seemed the same to me, what was causing it wasn't. He ended up having to stay over once, severely dehydrated, though i hadn't noticed anything drastically different. The vet told me that if I hadn't brought him in when i did, there was a good shot he wouldn't have made it through the night. Turns out he had a parasite that time.

if he's not better within a few hours, i'd take him. Not worth the risk in my opinion.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I think it is most important to get fluids into him, as long as he is not vomiting them right up. Try small amounts given at frequent intervals if he is tolerating it. I sometimes let Molly drink from a cup when I want her to drink as she seems to like the novelty of it. If the diarrhea and vomiting seem to settle down you can start a small amount of bland food to see if that is tolerated. The vet would probably give fluids under the skin, a shot for nausea, and possibly a drug like Metronidizole. If things don't settle down soon I would take him in to get the fluids before he gets dehydrated. Good luck and I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

No not another puppy that is sick. Keep him hydrated and we hope he feels better soon.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Poor Nino. The crying when pooping is a concern. The frequency of bouts of diarrhea and vomiting can very easily lead to dehydration. Hopefully you can get him in for an exam and most likely fluids. Lola was only vomiting and, as our vet explained, she was on the cusp of possible dehydration. We opted for the fluids administration with an injection and med for the vomiting.

Hopefully your little up and coming star gets well soon.


----------



## Simonsez (Sep 10, 2015)

Feel better Nino! Why are all these puppies having tummy issues? They all seem about the same age. Could it be the extreme weather?
I always feel better having Izzy checked out by my Vet if I can. Boiled chicken and sticky rice in tiny amounts sometimes helps until I can have her checked out. Hope things improve quickly


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Poor thing. I would try to get Nino in to make sure he doesn't need fluids but while waiting I would let his stomach rest for a couple of meals. I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Honestly, if he were my puppy and I couldn't get an urgent care appointment at my regular vet (mine does that... You pay extra for it, but if your dog is really sick, they will fit you in, no matter what) I'd take him to the emergency vet. From what you've said, he is small, and small dogs, regardless of age, dehydrate VERY quickly/easily. They can go from feeling pretty much OK to being really ill very easily.

With that type of diarrhea, it sounds to me like he picked up some sort of bug, which is always a danger for those of us who are out showing, with our dogs exposed to many other dogs.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

While you are waiting to get him in to the vet, can you use a syringe (without the needle,) to gently squirt water down Nino? I've done that with Tucker when trying to keep him hydrated.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I agree, it takes shockingly little for our tiny ones to get dehydrated. That was the main reason Sophie was hospitalized multiple times, the dehydration can be very serious and it didn't seem to me she vomited or had diarrhea enough to have her be as dehydrated as she was. It sounds like she didn't even have as much fluid loss as Nino has. I still check her gums regularly even though I know she is drinking plenty. Things can happen fast when they get to that point. I'd get him to the vet asap if things don't straighten out soon too just to be safe. Also check his gums to see if they are pale or if they feel "sticky" (dry) get to vet asap if they are. You can also "tent" the skin on his back to see if it snaps back into place. If not, another sign to get him to vet. 

Of course, keep pushing fluids, you can also wet a washcloth then let him chew on it or squeeze some into his mouth that way. 

Poor baby boy!

I just can't believe all these tummy issues!!!! Is there anyone here left that hasn't been hit by it? Sheesh! Please keep us posted on him!


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

As of right now, he is doing well. Drinking fine, no signs of dehydration, etc. He is being fasted until things clear up, then we are starting him on a bland diet. Hasn't pooped or vomited since this morning, so his poop seems to be back to a normal schedule. Poor guy is currently tied up in the kitchen so he can't make a mess of anything else. In very good spirits, but we do have a vet appointment for tomorrow. If things don't get better, we will bring him in.

It's funny. Mario is our sensitive stomach guy, but we have never had to resort to chicken and rice. There must be something in the forum water that only the youngins are susceptible to. Hope this ends soon. We are 4 butt baths deep.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Poor little Nino! These tummy issues sure seem to be going around!!! As others mentioned...it doesn't take much to get dehydrated. I'm on the cautious side and would go to the emergency too. Hope he is feeling better soon!


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm going to throw my hat in with the others who suggested you get to the vet ASAP.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Glad he is doing better now.


----------



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

Just one other thought: He may be crying when he poops because his rear is sore from "overuse", so to speak. My Cavalier used to get a chapped bottom every time he had diarrhea, and he would cry when he went potty too. It's good that you're getting him to drink now, but I wouldn't declare his poo schedule back to normal just ye...it will take some time to settle that system down for sure. I'm glad you are watching him so closely!


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Username609 said:


> Just one other thought: He may be crying when he poops because his rear is sore from "overuse", so to speak. My Cavalier used to get a chapped bottom every time he had diarrhea, and he would cry when he went potty too. It's good that you're getting him to drink now, but I wouldn't declare his poo schedule back to normal just ye...it will take some time to settle that system down for sure. I'm glad you are watching him so closely!


The overuse is exactly why I wasn't too concerned when he seemed to be in pain the one time. I don't blame him. If the crying continued, I would be concerned, but he has gone without a peep a couple times since then.

He has pooped since...still liquid, but a very small amount. He has to be running on empty here. I took the day off work to keep an eye on him, and so far so good. I did speak directly to the vet, and she said to bring him in immediately if he begins to show signs of dehydration. Our appointment tomorrow still stands. He isn't jazzed about drinking more water than he normally would, so I'm using a spray bottle to force him to drink (something I've seem big dog people doing in the ring). Its working like a charm!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Oh, hoping Nino is still doing better. Just returned from cruise to learn quite a few puppies have been ill. Best wishes to all.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm glad that his spirit hasn't wavered through this nasty crud. I gave him a small amount of his chicken and rice with a dollop of pumpkin mixed in. I'm hoping that does some good to firm things up, because that's the only issue still standing. He did need another butt bath (but the BM had a bit more substance to it!), so he has a wet behind and an orange beard...not his best moment. Once this is done with, he will be getting a LONG full bath...there are, ahem, remnants as far from his behind as his neck.

He's still getting water from the spray bottle. He is NOT having a good time of that, but has accepted that there's no getting around having the nozzle stuck in his mouth. I was chugging water to avoid IV fluids during a hospitalization last year (kidney failure....very long story), so I feel his pain.


----------



## AbrilsMama (Jun 24, 2014)

let us know what the vet says...we all care...get feeling better Nino!


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

KarMar said:


> I'm glad that his spirit hasn't wavered through this nasty crud. I gave him a small amount of his chicken and rice with a dollop of pumpkin mixed in. I'm hoping that does some good to firm things up, because that's the only issue still standing. He did need another butt bath (but the BM had a bit more substance to it!), so he has a wet behind and an orange beard...not his best moment. Once this is done with, he will be getting a LONG full bath...there are, ahem, remnants as far from his behind as his neck.
> 
> He's still getting water from the spray bottle. He is NOT having a good time of that, but has accepted that there's no getting around having the nozzle stuck in his mouth. I was chugging water to avoid IV fluids during a hospitalization last year (kidney failure....very long story), so I feel his pain.


If you have some chicken broth, you might be able to get him to drink it since he did eat some chicken and rice. At least he would be getting fluids. I have been freezing some in a kong to make sure Loki was getting more fluids in this blistering weather. He loves it.


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

Just saw this thread. Can't believe there is another sick puppy! I'm with Karen, I would bet he picked up a bug from your show this past weekend. Hopefully, you are both past the worst of it! Poor little Nino! I'm sorry hang in there!


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

Poor Nino  Look like Nino have a sensitive stomach.

Before, I've encountered this kind of situation in my dog, and I ask for my vet about this and I learned that diarrhea is one of the symptoms of having a sensitive stomach and my vet gave me this meals for sensitive stomach after 3 days she's back to normal, she eat again and back to her full of life again, thanks to my vet for giving me this good advice. 
Glad everything is okay now. Hope this information can help you too.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Woke up to a clean crate this morning, thank heavens! He hasn't pooped for quite some time but has continued to eat the bland diet enthusiastically. I did pick up some easy on the stomach canned food by Weruva yesterday to put him on for a couple days after a few days of chicken and rice...we will see how it goes  

Our appointment is for later in the day, but if he has a solid BM before then, I may call and see if they think coming in would still be necessary or beneficial. No signs of dehydration, and considering the vomiting and constant pooping is done, I'm thinking we are out of the woods for that (but I will still monitor).


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Hanna said:


> Poor Nino  Look like Nino have a sensitive stomach.


I don't think it's a sensitive stomach, as that implies it's more of a long-term problem rather than a short bout of illness. It also occurred out of the blue, not after any diet changes.

I will be on the look out for any reccurences though, just to ensure this isn't a lasting issue


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KarMar said:


> I don't think it's a sensitive stomach, as that implies it's more of a long-term problem rather than a short bout of illness. It also occurred out of the blue, not after any diet changes.
> 
> I will be on the look out for any reccurences though, just to ensure this isn't a lasting issue


I agree... this sounds more like a passing bug.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh my gosh, I just saw this thread! Thankfully, Nino is better but I'm so sorry you had to go through that with him. All these sick puppies. What's going on! I'm so glad he is better.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

We have a solid poop! It had been almost 24 hours since his last poop and I was getting worried, but we got it  It was a lovely pumpkin color and still a bit runny, but we are definitely in the clear. Very glad about that...I don't know how many more butt baths we could handle.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Yeay for firm stools!!!!!!!


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

Butt baths. I'm not sure why but that is hilarious to me. Java can't walk if there's anything on her butt. She just stays humped over, or she sits downs and stares at me all pathetic. Most times, it's me picking out a nugget. Yes, I touch my dogs poop. lol Or some hair or stringy grass which, umm, hasn't gotten completely out. Of course I have to wash her as well. 

Glad to see that Nino's poop is better.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Spoke too soon. Back to the butt bath sink. It's funny...we moved into our house about 10 months ago and joked about how pointless the sink in our mudroom just off out kitchen was. Then we got Nino, and it became a place for cleaning off fecal matter and remnants...yikes.

Really hoping this goes away fast. We did cancel our vet appointment, but we are going to try to get him in tomorrow.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

:frown2:


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Ugh sorry to hear that. Is he feeling OK? Good you will take him in tomorrow just to be on the safe side!


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Poor guy soiled his crate (2am). I'm assuming he was whimpering, but at this point I was probably deep into REM. Its all over the crate pad and him, so I'm up at 2:45 doing laundry and giving him a full bath. Of course, I didn't wake up in time to see whether it had any form whatsoever... To the vet we go first thing in the morning. This is no fun at all for either of us.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Dee Dee said:


> Ugh sorry to hear that. Is he feeling OK? Good you will take him in tomorrow just to be on the safe side!


That's the thing...no change in demeanor at all. He's still happy, energetic, and naughty as can be. I would be much more worried if he seemed to be feeling poorly, but at this point, I'm just hoping the vet can give us something to end the messiness.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Sorry poor Nino is still having tummy issues. Diarrhea = no fun for both of you. Hoping the vet visit gets him on the road to recovery.


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

You know, even if you can't get in for a bit. It might be worth it to drop off some fecal matter for them to send to the lab. Just to see if it's a poop bug. If you haven't done this already.


----------



## Simonsez (Sep 10, 2015)

Izzy wants Nino to feel better soon! She knows how "yucky" diarrhea is. Canned RD and Metronitazole really helped Izzy. I'm sure the vet will help. Now all the fiber she eats has her going right after she eats and frequently, but at least it's normal. She was trained, but now has had some setbacks and accidents, maybe too much bulk. Also having outside work done which is making her nervous. She is a poop eater - AWFUL!! Sometimes can't clean it up fast enough. Driving me crazy. Solved one problem and created another . Will have to give her less freedom. Puppyhood is challenging, but so worth it-most of the time


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

So we had a phone consultation with the vet (free of charge...the perks of having familial connections). She said that, at this point, an appointment wouldn't tell us much she couldn't tell us over the phone. We did schedule appointments for both tomorrow and Monday in case things weren't clearing up by then (then there may be cause for worry). Until then, we are letting this thing run its course, continuing on the bland diet, sans pumpkin. We were asked to bring in a fecal sample to rule out any bugs, but finding stool that's solid enough to grab and bring in may be a struggle.

Thanks for all of your kind words. Hope we are nearing the end of this crud. Between the poop and the lack of eating, he has dropped a large amount of weight.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

It might be difficult, but I would collect a liquid stool sample with a spoon.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh no. I thought Nino was on the mend! I know about butt baths. Hopefully you'll get him back to normal soon. At least his demeanor is normal. It's doubly worse when they show they don't feel well! Keeping you and Nino in my thoughts.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

In case Nino's stools don't firm up soon you might try a different protein. I could never get Molly back to normal with boiled chicken and had to switch to boiled ground beef. Probiotics also help, in case you aren't using one. We also had negative stool exams for parasites but the Metronidizole seemed to help anyway. Good luck!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Molly120213 said:


> In case Nino's stools don't firm up soon you might try a different protein. I could never get Molly back to normal with boiled chicken and had to switch to boiled ground beef.


Willow can't tolerate chicken or turkey. I knew about the chicken, but not the turkey and it turns out that the food she was given by the vet for a sensitive tummy used turkey! Well, that sure didn't help any! Lots of butt baths before I figured it out. Please keep us up to date on how Nino is doing.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

I'm sorry Nino is going through this tough time. But, having to clean up behind a dog with diarrhea constantly isn't something I would want to do. I know it happens but to me it seem like there is more going on and you are hoping it passes without a vet appt. I know we are all different in the way we care for our little furry friends, but I would have taken Chloe to doctor the same day no later than the next regardless if it seemed to have cleared or not. Especially with him/her not drinking water normally - that's a sign right there something is wrong. Like everyone else has said don't take that lightly. As for your vet telling you there is nothing to be done by coming in, that's crazy. There is plenty they can check for to see if something else is wrong besides maybe a 24 hour bug. There is also meds they can prescribe to help with the diarrhea and vomiting.

I hope Nino feel better soon and please take him to the vet regardless if you feel it's passed or not. Error on the side of caution.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Marbel said:


> I'm sorry Nino is going through this tough time. But, having to clean up behind a dog with diarrhea constantly isn't something I would want to do. I know it happens but to me it seem like there is more going on and you are hoping it passes without a vet appt. I know we are all different in the way we care for our little furry friends, but I would have taken Chloe to doctor the same day no later than the next regardless if it seemed to have cleared or not. Especially with him/her not drinking water normally - that's a sign right there something is wrong. Like everyone else has said don't take that lightly. As for your vet telling you there is nothing to be done by coming in, that's crazy. There is plenty they can check for to see if something else is wrong besides maybe a 24 hour bug. There is also meds they can prescribe to help with the diarrhea and vomiting.
> 
> I hope Nino feel better soon and please take him to the vet regardless if you feel it's passed or not. Error on the side of caution.


I understand and appreciate your concern, but please know that if I truly thought something was seriously wrong, he would be at the vet immediately and to assume otherwise is ridiculous. I don't know where you got that he isn't drinking properly; he is going about life completely normal aside from the loose stool, which is beginning to firm up. Aside from regurgitating twice on the first day of illness, there has been no vomiting. He is showing no signs of discomfort or dehydration. As I said, we do have an appointment scheduled for tomorrow, and he will be going in.

Of course I'm "hoping it passes". That doesn't mean we aren't going to a vet. (Apologies for any snippiness...its been a long day for many reasons)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KarMar said:


> So we had a phone consultation with the vet (free of charge...the perks of having familial connections). She said that, at this point, an appointment wouldn't tell us much she couldn't tell us over the phone. We did schedule appointments for both tomorrow and Monday in case things weren't clearing up by then (then there may be cause for worry). Until then, we are letting this thing run its course, continuing on the bland diet, sans pumpkin. We were asked to bring in a fecal sample to rule out any bugs, but finding stool that's solid enough to grab and bring in may be a struggle.
> 
> Thanks for all of your kind words. Hope we are nearing the end of this crud. Between the poop and the lack of eating, he has dropped a large amount of weight.


You don't need much... just scrape some up with a dull knife. Or put a pee pad under him, upside down, so he goes on the plastic side. They only need enough to put on a slide under the microscope for most purposes. a bit more if they feel the need to culture it. (which they probably won't at this point)


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

krandall said:


> You don't need much... just scrape some up with a dull knife. Or put a pee pad under him, upside down, so he goes on the plastic side. They only need enough to put on a slide under the microscope for most purposes. a bit more if they feel the need to culture it. (which they probably won't at this point)


We got the fecal in. I felt like a bit of a crazy person scooping poop into a tupperware with a plastic spoon in front of the neighbors....the things we do for them :laugh:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KarMar said:


> We got the fecal in. I felt like a bit of a crazy person scooping poop into a tupperware with a plastic spoon in front of the neighbors....the things we do for them :laugh:


Ha! Not as bad, though, as when the vet's office asked me if I wanted the container back. Ummmm... That would be *NO!!!!* (thank you anyway) ound:


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

On our most recent fecal sample experience, the vet gave me a small container with a scoop and she said we only needed to return something the size of a bullion cube...made it sooo much easier especially since we thought it was going to be a soft poop...of course, it cleared up before we got the sample and were dealing with a normal poop.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

I've read through this entire thread and only have two comments: One, I would be concerned that my vet did not insist on a fecal sample early on. 

Two:those small ziplock plastic bags are perfect. Take a small sample on a paper towel, and put it in the plastic bag. No muss, no fuss.

My pup just developed an ear infection and the first thing they did was swab for a sample to see what microbe was the culprit in order to make a proper diagnosis and prescription. 

Considering Nino's continuing issues, I would want to know the cause, even if he were showing improvement. That way you might be able to avoid it happening again.

Nancy


----------



## whata_dog (Sep 10, 2015)

I hope Nino is doing better today! Poor pup. 
I am sure you are ready to retire from butt baths and cleaning up as well!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

How's Nino today?


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Hope the little one is feeling better today!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I came in to check in on him too


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm checking too. Hope all is well with Nino.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes, how is Nino doing?


----------



## Simonsez (Sep 10, 2015)

Checking in to see how Nino is. Did you go to the Vet?


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

I just now am getting the time to sit and type all of this out. 

Nino went to the vet on Saturday. Poor kid, through all of this he has lost about a half pound. Our first fecal came back negative for everything, but the vet took another sample to look at under the microscope for bacteria. Given his chipper demeanor, lack of a fever, bright eyes, and normal feeling tummy, she suspected a bacterial overgrowth, and she was right!

We were prescribed for a week's worth of metronidazole and were sent with a couple cans of Rx diet. I'm not super jazzed about feeding him the food, but he's been going so long without proper nutrition that the vet and I both agreed that he needs a little extra at his young age. I'm feeding him less than half of the full amount, still giving him mostly the bland diet.

With all of that said, I think I found a godsend. The other day, it was like Dr Becker heard my cries and posted a video of her making bone broth for her girl, who was sick with diarrhea. At 1 in the morning, I found myself slaving over a Crockpot of bone broth, and it worked wonders. Both boys loved it, and with the marrow, minerals, and meat, I felt like Nino was getting a better amount of sustenance than just the chicken and rice. His stools began to firm up a bit before the antibiotics began to take effect.

Things still aren't normal, but it's been 24 hours since a butt bath was needed! Thinking back to the show weekend, I believe I know the culprit. We were out of his usual bait, so I grabbed a bit of cheese before heading out the door Saturday. That happened to be the day we were in breed, two separate group competitions, and a BIS competition. Poor guy probably got more cheese than I even realized and had ever intended (especially given all of the standing around during OH group...yikes). $170 lesson learned -____-


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

So good to hear Nino will be okay.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

I'm glad Nino is on the road to recovery and that you took him to vet for an exam. Feel better Nino.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh man that is what happened to Sophie as a secondary issue, SIBO. Poor little Nino although Sophie was super sick I'm surprised Nino has been a happy feller through it all. Thank goodness you have a diagnosis and he's on his way to a clean bum! Thanks for the update!


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Dee Dee said:


> Oh man that is what happened to Sophie as a secondary issue, SIBO. Poor little Nino although Sophie was super sick I'm surprised Nino has been a happy feller through it all. Thank goodness you have a diagnosis and he's on his way to a clean bum! Thanks for the update!


Though I feel awful that it was something my choice in bait potentially brought on, I'm very glad it isn't a chronic case or secondary issue to something like in your situation. After seeing him endure a rectal swab without even squirming, I don't think there is much that could dampen his spirits.

I just took a quick glance at your posts from when Sophie was having all of her issues and saw mention of metronidazole. Did she ever go on it?


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Yes she was on it for weeks. We have now changed her to Tylosin as it's not good to be on Metronidazole for too long (can cause neurological issues). 
Sophie had tummy problems since she was about 5 months old but never acted sick I too was blaming it on the string cheese bait in the beginning and who knows maybe it did trigger underlying issues that were smoldering in her. I wish we could go back and start again I'd put her in bubble wrap from day one instead of starting now!


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Dee Dee said:


> Yes she was on it for weeks. We have now changed her to Tylosin as it's not good to be on Metronidazole for too long (can cause neurological issues).
> Sophie had tummy problems since she was about 5 months old but never acted sick I too was blaming it on the string cheese bait in the beginning and who knows maybe it did trigger underlying issues that were smoldering in her. I wish we could go back and start again I'd put her in bubble wrap from day one instead of starting now!


Here's hoping that this was just a quick bout then, and not the beginning of something worse like it was for Sophie. Up until now, he has had a gut of steel, but I will be milking the easy diet and simple treats (but getting away from the Rx food asap) for quite awhile now. Bubble wrap at the ready!

Mario has been with us for 9 years and hasn't had a single health issue, aside from a Grade 1 or 2 rear patella. Just 5 months with Nino...we did say from the beginning that we would have to get health insurance based on how mischievous he is :laugh: Both the vet and our breeder thought it was likely that the cheese was behind it, and I'm clinging to that theory and hoping...


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm sure it's a one time thing for Nino! Sophie had issues continually. Didn't get real sick until May with the food change and I'm sure that was just a last straw kind of thing. 

You have been SO lucky with Mario! I have never had a healthy dog in my (adult) life! I truly can't even imagine what that would be like. 

I am so grateful for having gotten health insurance for Sophie. I was so sure I'd never need it boy was I wrong.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Dee Dee said:


> I'm sure it's a one time thing for Nino! Sophie had issues continually. Didn't get real sick until May with the food change and I'm sure that was just a last straw kind of thing.
> 
> You have been SO lucky with Mario! I have never had a healthy dog in my (adult) life! I truly can't even imagine what that would be like.
> 
> I am so grateful for having gotten health insurance for Sophie. I was so sure I'd never need it boy was I wrong.


We definitely got lucky with him. He was initially meant to be my juniors dog, but he has just about every conformation flaw possible. Looking back, it matters so little. He has been to the vet 3 or 4 times for matters outside of a checkup, all minor.

You can never be too sure, which is why I say go for it with the insurance. It's a small price to pay for something that can save so much.


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

I am so glad you got to the bottom of Nino's sickness! Wishing him a speedy recovery! No more string cheese for the dogs in this house, geez :surprise:


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

Whew, I' am so glad that the vet found something. There isn't anything more exasperating than KNOWING there's something wrong with your pup and not being able to find out what it is. Or being told that the vets can't find anything. It's much better to know and be able to treat. Nino's getting better and that's all that matters.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

So glad to see your post and that Nino is getting better. Those butt baths are not fun!


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

After a couple days of solid, brown stools, we are going to slowly start to switch back to a normal diet for our guy. Just looking at the ingredients of the Rx food makes my heart rate increase. He did get one soft treat broken up as bait yesterday at his run through, and he thought it was the bees knees. Canned food loses its novelty pretty quickly.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Glad little Nino is better.


----------



## ApexMyles (Jun 1, 2021)

I'm sorry that your pup is going through this. You definitely need to take him to a Vet if it's a sudden occurrence with no change of food. One thing for sure, Stop giving him Pumpkin. Pumpkin's are good if they are constipated. Since he has diarrhea, it will make him go constantly. Try cooking him some ground beef or ground chicken with tiny bits of chopped onions (just a little) and white rice. The ground beef and white rice will help stop runny stool. The onions are natural bacteria fighters. Try this for two or three days and see if it helps. But definitely take your pup to a Vet. It could be underlying virus or bacteria. And keep an eye out for any stool with blood that's a red flag. 
I hope Nino gets better.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ApexMyles said:


> I'm sorry that your pup is going through this. You definitely need to take him to a Vet if it's a sudden occurrence with no change of food. One thing for sure, Stop giving him Pumpkin. Pumpkin's are good if they are constipated. Since he has diarrhea, it will make him go constantly. Try cooking him some ground beef or ground chicken with tiny bits of chopped onions (just a little) and white rice. The ground beef and white rice will help stop runny stool. The onions are natural bacteria fighters. Try this for two or three days and see if it helps. But definitely take your pup to a Vet. It could be underlying virus or bacteria. And keep an eye out for any stool with blood that's a red flag.
> I hope Nino gets better.


This post was from 2016. 

Feeding onions to dogs is very bad advice. They are toxic to dogs. And pumpkin can definitely help with loose stools. (Also, Kar Mar works for a vet though Im not sure she did when this post was written )


----------



## ApexMyles (Jun 1, 2021)

krandall said:


> This post was from 2016.
> 
> Feeding onions to dogs is very bad advice. They are toxic to dogs. And pumpkin can definitely help with loose stools. (Also, Kar Mar works for a vet though Im not sure she did when this post was written )


I didn't know that onions was bad and toxic to dogs. Myles had some of my pasta a while back with a little bit of onions in the sauce and he seemed to like it and is fine. Of course, I don't feed onions in his food every day. It's only once in a blue moon. Someone told me that it was ok for them to have a little bit. I know dogs in India and around the world eat human foods which has onions in them and didn't seem to get sick. I'll keep that in mind. Thanks for that. On another note, I read that garlic was also toxic to dogs, yet there are vitamins with garlic, B vitamins and brewers yeast to help repel against fleas and ticks. Sometimes, I really wonder if all these articles we read are even true.
However, Pumpkins on the other hand does not agree with my dog. Every time he's given a pumpkin treat or foods with pumpkin in it, he tends to get diarrhea and loose stool. I don't know if this is true with fresh cooked pumpkin though, I never tried it. I guess all dogs are different just like humans. What works for one dog might not be good for the other.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ApexMyles said:


> I didn't know that onions was bad and toxic to dogs. Myles had some of my pasta a while back with a little bit of onions in the sauce and he seemed to like it and is fine. Of course, I don't feed onions in his food every day. It's only once in a blue moon. Someone told me that it was ok for them to have a little bit. I know dogs in India and around the world eat human foods which has onions in them and didn't seem to get sick. I'll keep that in mind. Thanks for that. On another note, I read that garlic was also toxic to dogs, yet there are vitamins with garlic, B vitamins and brewers yeast to help repel against fleas and ticks. Sometimes, I really wonder if all these articles we read are even true.
> However, Pumpkins on the other hand does not agree with my dog. Every time he's given a pumpkin treat or foods with pumpkin in it, he tends to get diarrhea and loose stool. I don't know if this is true with fresh cooked pumpkin though, I never tried it. I guess all dogs are different just like humans. What works for one dog might not be good for the other.


It is definitely true that one dog might have an adverse reaction to any particular food, like pumpkin. But it is a well known, and often used remedy for loose stools.

And while you may have gotten away with feeding you dog small smounts of onion or garlic, they ARE toxic, and it is not a good idea.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

krandall said:


> It is definitely true that one dog might have an adverse reaction to any particular food, like pumpkin. But it is a well known, and often used remedy for loose stools.
> 
> And while you may have gotten away with feeding you dog small smounts of onion or garlic, they ARE toxic, and it is not a good idea.


No scientific evidence, but I have a feeling onions are like grapes and chocolate - they're toxic and SOME dogs may not react to them, but you never know if your dog will or won't until they eat the and it's too late, so better to avoid the completely.

I think it may also be volume and bigger dogs can get away with more than our little dogs. We never knew about the whole grapes being toxic thing when we had medium size dogs and we used to feed them grapes all the time (my last dog loved frozen grapes) with no reaction (and in terms of chocolate I've known dogs that ate a lot with no problem), but now that I know I wouldn't risk whether it would happen or not.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> No scientific evidence, but I have a feeling onions are like grapes and chocolate - they're toxic and SOME dogs may not react to them, but you never know if your dog will or won't until they eat the and it's too late, so better to avoid the completely.
> 
> I think it may also be volume and bigger dogs can get away with more than our little dogs. We never knew about the whole grapes being toxic thing when we had medium size dogs and we used to feed them grapes all the time (my last dog loved frozen grapes) with no reaction (and in terms of chocolate I've known dogs that ate a lot with no problem), but now that I know I wouldn't risk whether it would happen or not.


It’s not exactly the same, because with both chocolate and onions, they know exactly what the chemical compound is that is dangerous, and what it does inside the dog’s body. Now, some dogs may have a higher tolerance to the toxin than others, some onions may be more potent than others, and eating milk chocolate is not anywhere near as dangerous as eating baker’s chocolate. So it all “depends”. with chocolate, if they know the size of tge dog, and the amount and kind of chocolate ingested, they can actually tell you whether your dog is in danger or not. (Not sure how it works with onions)

But grapes are COMPLETELY different, because they don’t even know, for sure, what causes the severe reactions some dogs have to them. Nor does it have anything to do with the size of the dog or the amount ingested. When Kodi had his “grape encounter” The ER vets told me that the frustrating part is that a Chihuahua can eat a pound of grapes and get away with nothing more than a belly ache, while a Great Dane can go into renal failure after eating 3 or 4. And when a dog comes in, they have no way of knowing which way the dog will go. So they tend to treat every one as an emergency, because if they don’t, by the time they KNOW, it’s too late to reverse the damage.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

krandall said:


> It’s not exactly the same, because with both chocolate and onions, they know exactly what the chemical compound is that is dangerous, and what it does inside the dog’s body. Now, some dogs may have a higher tolerance to the toxin than others, some onions may be more potent than others, and eating milk chocolate is not anywhere near as dangerous as eating baker’s chocolate. So it all “depends”. with chocolate, if they know the size of tge dog, and the amount and kind of chocolate ingested, they can actually tell you whether your dog is in danger or not. (Not sure how it works with onions)
> 
> But grapes are COMPLETELY different, because they don’t even know, for sure, what causes the severe reactions some dogs have to them. Nor does it have anything to do with the size of the dog or the amount ingested. When Kodi had his “grape encounter” The ER vets told me that the frustrating part is that a Chihuahua can eat a pound of grapes and get away with nothing more than a belly ache, while a Great Dane can go into renal failure after eating 3 or 4. And when a dog comes in, they have no way of knowing which way the dog will go. So they tend to treat every one as an emergency, because if they don’t, by the time they KNOW, it’s too late to reverse the damage.


Thanks for the clarification - that's how I've always interpreted the issue with grapes (one dog can eat a ton and be completely fine another can have a couple and be in major trouble - with no way to know which is which ahead of time), but didn't realize (or do enough research!) to know that it was completely different with onions/ chocolate


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> It’s not exactly the same, because with both chocolate and onions, they know exactly what the chemical compound is that is dangerous, and what it does inside the dog’s body. Now, some dogs may have a higher tolerance to the toxin than others, some onions may be more potent than others, and eating milk chocolate is not anywhere near as dangerous as eating baker’s chocolate. So it all “depends”. with chocolate, if they know the size of tge dog, and the amount and kind of chocolate ingested, they can actually tell you whether your dog is in danger or not. (Not sure how it works with onions)
> 
> But grapes are COMPLETELY different, because they don’t even know, for sure, what causes the severe reactions some dogs have to them. Nor does it have anything to do with the size of the dog or the amount ingested. When Kodi had his “grape encounter” The ER vets told me that the frustrating part is that a Chihuahua can eat a pound of grapes and get away with nothing more than a belly ache, while a Great Dane can go into renal failure after eating 3 or 4. And when a dog comes in, they have no way of knowing which way the dog will go. So they tend to treat every one as an emergency, because if they don’t, by the time they KNOW, it’s too late to reverse the damage.


Hopefully people realize that raisins are dried grapes! Someone I know with a Coton got hold of one of those small packs of raisins. Not good.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> Hopefully people realize that raisins are dried grapes! Someone I know with a Coton got hold of one of those small packs of raisins. Not good.


Yes! And in Great Britain, they are called sultanas! We had a British member talking about sultanas, and I had to look it up! I had to look it up. I didn’t have. CLUE what she was talking about!


----------



## Toffee170221 (Sep 10, 2021)

krandall said:


> Yes! And in Great Britain, they are called sultanas! We had a British member talking about sultanas, and I had to look it up! I had to look it up. I didn’t have. CLUE what she was talking about!


Hi Karen, not quite…we have both raisins and sultanas In the UK. Raisins are dried black grapes and sultanas are dried green/yellow grapes.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Toffee170221 said:


> Hi Karen, not quite…we have both raisins and sultanas In the UK. Raisins are dried black grapes and sultanas are dried green/yellow grapes.


Learn something new every day! We call them ALL raisins! LOL!


----------

